

New app for discovering people and chat - worldself
http://www.worldself.com/

======
beagle3
1\. Your certificate is only valid for
[https://worldself.com](https://worldself.com) but you link to
[https://www.worldself.com](https://www.worldself.com) \- everyone is getting
a certificate error.

2\. After going to [https://worldself.com](https://worldself.com) I am greeted
with a "login page" and a note that this is available on stores. But what does
the app actually do? I'm not going to download it to just find out.

------
mstjern
Can't find it in the Apple store

------
rtz12
Gives me a certificate error.

------
worldself
Feel free for feedback.

